# good impact shorts?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

latemp said:


> I'm looking into getting some impact shorts soon. I've narrowed it down to 3 diff types....red impact shorts, protec ips, and azzpads. Any of yall out there have experience with any of them? I really only want somethin 4 my tailbone, so might get the azz pads, but I'm trying to figure out if they are too bulky or not


I have some protec ones. After looking at some pictures they look like the Ips ones. I enjoy them a lot. They give a touch more warmth and when sitting down to put bindings on it is a very light cushion. Yes when you fall it still may sting but it also did feel better than without any at all. I know there are some shorts out their with A LOT more padding as in, you could probably fall out of a plane and be ok, but I like my Protec.


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

I've got the protec ips shorts. Not too bulky, and you shouldn't have any issue with getting pants over them unless you wear them tight. Overall I like them, but I thought the waist was too small compared to how the rest of the shorts fit. I have a 36 waist and bought the L shorts. But the XL shorts were too loose and caused the pads to shift.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

*SKELETOOLS*. good enuff for mega-cross bike riders... good enuff for my meagre icy slidings.

they are compact, tough, breathable, inobtrusive and the guys are as cool as you want them to be; they accept PayPal and dispatch your item in no time (less than 10 days from SoCal to the UK!)


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

I had the protec's and didnt like them so I returned them.. not much padding on them


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I also have the Demon's and they are definitely good... the knock on the Pro-Tecs is that the padding is too soft and virtually useless. The red Impact short is basically just your tailbone and they fit like a pair of gym shorts under your gear. The Demon's are more stretchy like


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

kinda off topic, but the other weekend i was at liberty & i was sitting on the deck waiting for my friend & this guy some ways down from me was slipping his butt pads on over his "gym" shorts out in public. so he went from baggy shorts to these spandex butt-enhancing shorts and he was looking damn good doing it! and then i noticed his gf looking at me looking at him! lol. 

but yeah, the title just brought back the image, so i thought i'd share


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

thanks, i may purchase the skeletools shorts so that women can peep me changing into my butt enhancers!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Penguin said:


> thanks, i may purchase the skeletools shorts so that women can peep me changing into my butt enhancers!


l o l.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I bought my girlfriend a pair of the Burton impact shorts under the guise of tailbone protection but actually I just wanted her to have some butt enhancement too!


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

I use the Burton Red impact shorts, the tail bone protection is good and the hip protection is decent as well. If Although if I didn't have to order them from the States I probably would have bought the Skeletools as well.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Check this out, weird name but good stuff. Very low profile and protect better than foam padding. :thumbsup:

Zoombang™ - Contact Sports


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey guys,
Noob to ridin here.. Thinking of getting some padded shorts. 1st day hurt like hell. I was looking at the "Triple Eight Bumsaver Snowboard Padded Short" from Dick's Sporting Goods. Has anyone tried these or should I go with something else?


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

So i picked up a pair of Seirus padded shorts at a local ski/board shop.. Looking at the shorts, there's not much padding around. However, i ussed it this past weekend & it saved my ass, literally


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Got inverted and landed hard on bulletproof ice over the weekend. I wish I had some crash pads now. My tailbone and right hip are HURTING.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

I got some planet altitude cross fire shorts and they seem to be pretty good. Its a nice dry fit material and hugs the body so you dont notice it. There are no plastic panels or guards so it doesn't move around at all. Very comfortable. Went out today and it was an ice fest...caught an edge and landed hard on my hip. I rolled a bit and then just waited for the rush of pain...but there wasnt any..and it was icy...so i would say they worked well 

:: Planet Altitude :: snowboard protection, protective gear, accessories and base layer clothing for men, women and children who snowboard, ride motocross skateboard and surf

They ship out of Australia but shipping was only 9 bucks (i live in Canada). Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

*lol*



Penguin said:


> thanks, i may purchase the skeletools shorts so that women can peep me changing into my butt enhancers!


i jsut bought new crashpad 2500;s with a tailbone piece. 74 bucks


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Go to your local sporting good store. Buy a cheap football girdle, and the biggest tailbone pad they have. Works just as well as any of the "high end" stuff, and is WAY cheaper. I think Flicka Montana got my back on this one, too.


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

does anyone have some good online shopping links for such pads?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

It looks like your SOL for ordering Skeletools anywhere but off their site
http://www.skeletools.com

The Demon Crash shorts can be found many places..

I have a question about these crash pads, like how long do they last? Obviously they arent like Helmets where its 1 fall and time for a new one...


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

jliu said:


> I got some planet altitude cross fire shorts and they seem to be pretty good. Its a nice dry fit material and hugs the body so you dont notice it. There are no plastic panels or guards so it doesn't move around at all. Very comfortable. Went out today and it was an ice fest...caught an edge and landed hard on my hip. I rolled a bit and then just waited for the rush of pain...but there wasnt any..and it was icy...so i would say they worked well
> 
> :: Planet Altitude :: snowboard protection, protective gear, accessories and base layer clothing for men, women and children who snowboard, ride motocross skateboard and surf
> 
> They ship out of Australia but shipping was only 9 bucks (i live in Canada). Hope that helps.


I found their site earlier and am interested in the Crossfire shorts. How is the sizing? I usually wear mediums in everything, but their sizing chart makes me think I should get a large.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

They're pretty accurate, I'm 5 8 and skinny...so XS matched up quite well. Remember, these are form fitting shorts...like bicycle shorts...so smaller isn't bad..cause it allows you to wear clothes over it and it stretches.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Turns out I fractured my coccyx. This happened 2 weeks ago. I'm in LA right now, and already had to cancel plans to hit up Bear  Have a weekend at Baker coming up in 2 weeks, so I'm still holding out hope that I can make it.

Is there any consensus on which shorts offer the *best tailbone protection*? I don't care about anything else but that.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Turns out I fractured my coccyx. This happened 2 weeks ago. I'm in LA right now, and already had to cancel plans to hit up Bear  Have a weekend at Baker coming up in 2 weeks, so I'm still holding out hope that I can make it.
> 
> Is there any consensus on which shorts offer the *best tailbone protection*? I don't care about anything else but that.


Ouch dude.. yea i read your post when it happened. That sucks man.. feel better.
As to which shorts offer the best protection.. i'm not really too sure which is "BEST" but the OP mentioned something about the Azzpads.. try looking into those


----------

